# Bull Reds and Bonito on fly!



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

My good friend Richard Montgomery from Leland Flyfishing Outfitters came into town for a couple of days and the weather cooperated beautifully for flyfishing.... it was perfect...

Saturday, we got into a massive school of reds in the bay and then again out in the Gulf, they were busting baits all around us. We had everything that could possibly go wrong.. did go wrong... we had tangles.. we had fish come unhooked.. we had reels get backlashed... we had Spanish cut of our flies right before a bull red could get it.. it was crazy....

We finally landed this one and made it all worthwhile.... I love this picture and Richard smiling... made it all worthwhile!










Sunday.. the reds didn't cooperate, but the bonito did in a big way...I even got to catch one on the new Sage 9 weight Z Axis (My next rod in an 8 weight).... this rod is a cannon... coupled with one of the new Shark Skin lines from SA and one of my special flies... it was a deadly arsenal...pictures coming soon.. Richard has to figure out how to get them off his camera.. I forgot mine..I'll add them to the post when I get them.

We finished the day with a Rolling Rock and a cigar catching big ladyfish and bluefish on popperson the less expensive rod Sage is now offering.. the " Flight" .... a really smooth casting little rod....... it was a good weekend...go get 'em.

I hope this cold weather doesn't run off all of the bonito, spanish and ladyfish, but I'm afraid it might.

I actually like this picture in black and white the best.. kind of old school...


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Great picture! That had to be fun:clap


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice:clap i'm hoping to get my first red on the fly this weekend. i can't believe it's taken me this long


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Great lookin catches! Very nice!:bowdown:clap


----------

